

You can have my macbook - tzury

I will trade my MacBook with an equivalent (Dell/IBM) laptop.<p>Equivalent == RAM, CPU and HDD - not price!<p>I am a Linux guy and just can't get no satisfaction from this machine.<p>Spec:
CPU: 2.2 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
RAM: 4 GB 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM
HDD: 148.73 GB<p>Color: Black
======
icey
Instead of trying to coordinate an international machine swap, have you tried
installing Ubuntu on your macbook? It works pretty well.

I've had a laptop sent to me via Israeli post before, and I got popped with a
hefty import bill. I don't know if those rules have changed in the past 8
years or not, but it's something to be aware of.

~~~
tzury
a) we pay no custom for computers in the last 5 years

b) installing ubuntu on it and dealing with the soundcard and the built-in
camera seems to me like an headache. I think apple fans might be happier with
this machine.

------
davidw
You could put Ubuntu on it, no?

~~~
gabriel
I have an older macbook (Intel Core Duo 2 GHz, 2 GB RAM, 93 GB hard drive) and
I have similar feelings about my laptop. When I develop, I _need_ linux :)

Ubuntu does install rather well though, so I agree you should give it a try.
Just 1) install Mac OS X (leave space for linux, or resize current), 2)
install rEFIt, then 3) install Linux (ubuntu for macbooks is recommended).
Otherwise virtualize (VMWare Fusion is better than Parallels IMHO, but either
suffice).

I'll give you a tip: Every time I move over to Linux on my macbook I miss all
of the little things that just work under OS X.

------
iamdave
Aw crap, I've only got 1GB ram but everything else matches perfectly. But I'm
on a Dell Latitude D530 with Ubuntu 8.04 and everything runs like f'n
clockwork, right down to Compiz.

------
eisokant
How long have you had it for?

~~~
tzury
72 days

